# Gun help?



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok guys I'm 17 and looking to buy a new shotgun. I was looking at the Stoeger M2000 and the charles daly. The problem is that neither come in 3 1/2 inch. This is going to be mainly a goose gun. What should I buy?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Benelli Nova or Remington 870!!!!!! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I would like a semi auto tho. Or should I just get a nice tight choke for my 870


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I would stay with your 870. They are about the most reliable gun out there.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ditto with the above, 870, nova, or BPS. Pretty much the only autos that seem to be reliable are the benelli's or the berettas. Browning autos are extremely termpermental and Winchesters are a close second, having owned both.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Go for the Remington 870. I shoot a SBEI, but I have an 870 as a back-up. It's the best bang for your buck. The reason it's been around for so long is because it's so reliable. The reason so many have been sold is because they're fairly affordable.


----------

